# Prescott, AZ BBQ Days cook off.



## azkitch1 (Aug 30, 2009)

First cook off in Prescott, Sept. 11, 12. Sponsored by Prescott Rotary and Jubes BBQ. Gonna be fun, like all the Arizona events. 
Website http://www.prescottbbqdays.com/


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 30, 2009)

Good luck to you.  Dont forget the camera.


----------



## Thom Emery (Sep 13, 2009)

After some of the pictures I have seen
I bet there are those that wish the camera was not there


----------

